# Resonator Removal, Power Loss or Gain?



## E46 luver (Nov 9, 2006)

Has anyone done any conclusive dyno tests before/after resonator removal to tell once and for all what really happens afterwards?

I've searched this question on many forums and on google, but the results are so mixed. I haven't seen a single empirical thread I always end up finding people just rehearsing their own take on what happens.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

You don`t *gain* anything (except additional noise), and you kill some of your bottom-end torque (not good).


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing. I removed the resonator on my '00 integra (it was heavy as hell) and I gained a little noise and noticable power increase. Too bad I can't do the same on my new car. Looks like cold air intake for me!


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

JTuck said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I removed the resonator on my '00 integra (it was heavy as hell) and I gained a little noise and noticable power increase. Too bad I can't do the same on my new car. Looks like cold air intake for me!


Your car already HAS a CAI (from the factory) Aftermarket ones might LOOK cool, but do absolutely nothing for power or mileage....save your money for repairs, Noob....you`re gonna need it....


----------



## SC4ME (Nov 20, 2007)

Easy there Bob, being a noob sorta means that they are a bit ignorant on some of these issues. Marketing really does work so it is hard to know what is real and not. Plus, we all make mistakes once in a while.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

SC4ME said:


> Easy there Bob, being a noob sorta means that they are a bit ignorant on some of these issues. Marketing really does work so it is hard to know what is real and not. Plus, we all make mistakes once in a while.


And your point is ????

I`m not breaking the guy`s balls, I`m just stating the facts...if you think *this* is harsh, maybe you should try a "softer, gentler" forum....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Fast Bob said:


> And your point is ????
> 
> I`m not breaking the guy`s balls, I`m just stating the facts...if you think *this* is harsh, maybe you should try a "softer, gentler" forum....


+1
everything you told him is 100% spot on

I don't see why anyone with sense would question it - the guy asked for help and he got a perfect answer :thumbup:

If only everything were so easy in life!!


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> +1
> everything you told him is 100% spot on
> 
> I don't see why anyone with sense would question it - the guy asked for help and he got a perfect answer :thumbup:
> ...


Nothing is me LADY


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

"Aftermarket ones might LOOK cool, but do absolutely nothing for power or mileage...."

You must simply be mistaken about the simple rules of physics involving a combustion engine. Basically, the higher the pressure of the air going into the motor, the better. Thanks for your input anyways though.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

JTuck said:


> "Aftermarket ones might LOOK cool, but do absolutely nothing for power or mileage...."
> 
> You must simply be mistaken about the simple rules of physics involving a combustion engine. Basically, the higher the pressure of the air going into the motor, the better. Thanks for your input anyways though.


No sh!t, Sherlock....atmospheric pressure (at sea level) is 14.7 psi, regardless of WHAT intake you have on your car....now, exactly WTF is your point ????????


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JTuck said:


> "Aftermarket ones might LOOK cool, but do absolutely nothing for power or mileage...."
> 
> You must simply be mistaken about the simple rules of physics involving a combustion engine. Basically, the higher the pressure of the air going into the motor, the better. Thanks for your input anyways though.


what the hell are you rambling on about now?

who is mistaken?

 :tsk:


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

Fast Bob said:


> No sh!t, Sherlock....atmospheric pressure (at sea level) is 14.7 psi, regardless of WHAT intake you have on your car....now, exactly WTF is your point ????????


Let me be clear. The engine creates a *vacuum* , therefore if you install a *less restrictive* air intake system then you will see a power increase (and possibly mpg+) in almost ANY combustion engine. Granted a stock e39 intake is not that restrictive, so you might be hard pressed to find a good aftermarket replacement system, but I'm *almost sure* that there is one out there. :dunno: I should probably start looking.

So quit being such a *d!ckhead* to the new members. :thumbdwn:


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

All engines are basically air pumps. The less restriction they have sucking and blowing (intake, exhaust) the faster they'll spin and you'll use less gas to get the same thrust. Welcome jtuck! If you can't find a good air intake for your 540i, try measuring the inner and outer diameter of your intake pipe before the maf. You can usually match it to a k&n or other free flowing element. That's what I did on my 328i. Instead of paying 300-400 for an intake I paid 50 bucks for a short ram intake by buying just the k&n filter and securing it with a hose clamp. It's faster and get's better fuel economy.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

JTuck said:


> Let me be clear. The engine creates a *vacuum* , therefore if you install a *less restrictive* air intake system then you will see a power increase (and possibly mpg+) in almost ANY combustion engine. Granted a stock e39 intake is not that restrictive, so you might be hard pressed to find a good aftermarket replacement system, but I'm *almost sure* that there is one out there. :dunno: I should probably start looking.
> 
> So quit being such a *d!ckhead* to the new members. :thumbdwn:


Your cockamamie theories/explainations make *you* the dickhead, I`m just telling it like it is....if that`s too harsh for you, then pull up your diaper and go find another forum to cry on....



AW328i said:


> All engines are basically air pumps. The less restriction they have sucking and blowing (intake, exhaust) the faster they'll spin and you'll use less gas to get the same thrust. Welcome jtuck! If you can't find a good air intake for your 540i, try measuring the inner and outer diameter of your intake pipe before the maf. You can usually match it to a k&n or other free flowing element. That's what I did on my 328i. Instead of paying 300-400 for an intake I paid 50 bucks for a short ram intake by buying just the k&n filter and securing it with a hose clamp. It's faster and get's better fuel economy.


And by doing this, you have created a *hot air intake* (sucking in all that hot, nasty underhood air), which I believe would negate any possible airflow increase from the K&N (which, BTW, allows 3 times more dirt into your engine than the stock element). The stock setup is almost unbeatable....it is a short-ram, cold-air system that pulls air from a high-pressure area outside the engine compartment....it doesn`t get much better than that.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Removing the restrictive paper filter, air box, and small beveled intake pipe and replacing it with a large free flowing reusable cotton gauze air filter (also has a heat shield, forgot to mention that) is a relief of air restriction going into the engine. So when you say " which I believe would negate any possible airflow increase from the k&n" you are wrong. And when you say it lets more dirt into your engine, that is subjective. I have seen "empirical" data showing better filtering ability from free flowing reusable air filters and for paper filters. So you'll just have to believe what you prefer. Like an atheist.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

AW328i said:


> Removing the restrictive paper filter, air box, and small beveled intake pipe and replacing it with a large free flowing reusable cotton gauze air filter (also has a heat shield, forgot to mention that) is a relief of air restriction going into the engine. So when you say " which I believe would negate any possible airflow increase from the k&n" you are wrong. And when you say it lets more dirt into your engine, that is subjective. I have seen "empirical" data showing better filtering ability from free flowing reusable air filters and for paper filters. So you'll just have to believe what you prefer. Like an atheist.


Yeah, I`d say the heat shield would be a *big* improvement over *no shield*  The data I saw comparing the oiled K&N vs. Mann/Mahle etc. OEM-type was pretty convincing in favor of the OEM style, and personally, I would rather run a dry filter element and avoid any potential MAF problems....these cars are sensitive enough without tempting fate, and I can probably live without that additional 1.039 HP that the K&N might give me....but, at the end of the day, it`s whatever blows yer skirt up, nah` mean ?

Happy Motoring !


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

Your cockamamie theories/explainations make *you* the dickhead, I`m just telling it like it is....if that`s too harsh for you, then pull up your diaper and go find another forum to cry on....

1. What I was saying about engine operation is not "theory", it is fact.
2. It is spelled "explanations"
3. I'm all for telling it like it is, but you are arguing for the sake of "looking knowledgeable." In fact you have done the opposite by speaking on topics that you clearly have a very narrow understanding of.
4. But hell maybe we are looking at this the wrong way. Competition should keep us both sharp, right?

"Instead of paying 300-400 for an intake I paid 50 bucks for a short ram intake by buying just the k&n filter and securing it with a hose clamp. It's faster and get's better fuel economy."

Thanks for the input but that's not really what I'm looking to do here. I want to keep the colder, denser air flowing into my motor, I'm just looking for the least amount of resistance along the way in. I'm thinking heat shield, aluminum intake tube, (not sure on the filter usage yet, NOT K&N), throttle body spacer, and then a chip to accomodate the extra air with fuel. Then maybe an intake manifold but I've yet to do a lot of research on which to use.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JTuck said:


> Your cockamamie theories/explainations make *you* the dickhead, I`m just telling it like it is....if that`s too harsh for you, then pull up your diaper and go find another forum to cry on....
> 
> 1. What I was saying about engine operation is not "theory", it is fact.
> 2. It is spelled "explanations"
> ...


This thread is about resonator removal...just FYI

...oh and it's spelled accommodate :thumbup:


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Take my advice jtuck, skip the t.b.s. All it will do is restrict air flow into the engine, unless the it's a meter long and has no rifling to it. Search it and you'll see what I mean. I had one on my '01 xtreme, and was getting 18-18.5 mpg. After I took it off I'm consistently getting 21.5 mpg. Google it for sure!


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

AW328i said:


> Take my advice jtuck, skip the t.b.s. All it will do is restrict air flow into the engine, unless the it's a meter long and has no rifling to it. Search it and you'll see what I mean. I had one on my '01 xtreme, and was getting 18-18.5 mpg. After I took it off I'm consistently getting 21.5 mpg. Google it for sure!


Fo reeeeel? Thanks for the info man, bout to google that shyit son!

"...oh and it's spelled accommodate "

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JTuck said:


> Fo reeeeel? Thanks for the info man, bout to google that shyit son!
> 
> "...oh and it's spelled accommodate "
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


use the quote button so people know what you are talking about and you won't have to """""' everything


----------



## JTuck (Apr 1, 2010)

6 Brit said:


> use the quote button so people know what you are talking about and you won't have to """""' everything


Did that do it? Hopefully... hell it took me about an hour to learn how to create a thread. I didn't even know what the hell thread meant...


----------



## Kaivball (Mar 31, 2010)

Fast Bob said:


> Your cockamamie theories/explainations make *you* the dickhead, I`m just telling it like it is....if that`s too harsh for you, then pull up your diaper and go find another forum to cry on....


You must be part of the BMW forum welcome committee... :bigpimp:

Who died and made you king?

Kai


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

Kaivball said:


> You must be part of the BMW forum welcome committee... :bigpimp:
> 
> Who died and made you king?
> 
> Kai


if you can't take the heat get out the damn kitchen!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

JTuck said:


> Did that do it? Hopefully... hell it took me about an hour to learn how to create a thread. I didn't even know what the hell thread meant...


perrrrfect! :thumbup:


----------

